# FraudRecord WHMCS Module Problems



## Steven F (Dec 23, 2014)

Edit: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/39557/fraudrecord-down#latest

Is anyone else having problems with the FraudRecord WHMCS module? It keeps causing time-outs.


----------



## DaringHost (Dec 23, 2014)

Seeing the same issue from our end as well.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 23, 2014)

DaringHost said:


> Seeing the same issue from our end as well.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/39557/fraudrecord-down#latest


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 23, 2014)

Yup, definitely down at the moment. According to KuJoe, its a connection issue.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

And it's back.  We're discussing some changes to the infrastructure to prevent these kind of outages.


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 23, 2014)

Great to hear!


----------



## cloudfast (Dec 26, 2014)

try use Maxmind for whmcs life saver


----------

